# SA modifier



## Tstanko50 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi does anyone know if the SA modifier is used for all mid level providers or just Nurse practitioners. and if only for NP what modifier do you use for a PA 
Thank you 
Tracey


----------



## SBerry (Oct 21, 2010)

*Cpc*

USE -SA modifier for NP Nurse Practitioners. and Use U7 Modifier for PA's Physicians Assistant.


----------



## Tstanko50 (Oct 21, 2010)

SBerry said:


> USE -SA modifier for NP Nurse Practitioners. and Use U7 Modifier for PA's Physicians Assistant.


But the U7 states medicaid level of care and does not stated for pa I'm confused


----------

